
Why Google Analytics Sucks, and What You Can Do About It - shadowsun7
https://www.holistics.io/blog/why-google-analytics-sucks-and-what-you-can-do-about-it/
======
contravariant
It's an interesting article, but I've got to say it's a little jarring when a
company labels my data as 'their' data.

